# Incident Report



## 7 of Spades (8 Aug 2011)

Requesting some direction,

While sailing on a city class frigate I was part of an incident. For the most part the event turned out positive and we continued on our merry way. Now years later and after being posted away from the navy I am being asked to provide proof that this event happened, yes it is a VAC issue. A CF98 was not required at the time but I do recall (I believe) that a "Summary Investigation" was conducted and I was interviewed and unfortunately never given the option of a hard copy and I foolishly never asked for one....

The event was significant enough that I am positive it was recorded some where in the ships records.

Is this a Freedom of Information request? Any help would be appreciated.....

Thanks
7


----------



## Wookilar (9 Aug 2011)

7,

Army units keep "War Diaries" when on operations. I would assume (yes yes I know  ;D) that the Navy does as well. I do not know where they would physically be located. MARCOM? On the ship itself?

Any Navy guys know?

Wook


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (9 Aug 2011)

If it was significant enough it would be entered in the Operations Room Log and well as as Ships Log held on the bridge, if the incident occured at sea. If it happened alongside then the Bosun Mate/QM should have wrote it up in the Ships Log held in the Bosun Mate Shack. Not know what when the event occured beyond it being on a _Halifax_ Class frigate then you may want to start there.


----------



## Pusser (9 Aug 2011)

If there was a Summary Investigation conducted, there will be a report.  A copy should be in the Ship's Office.  An e-mail or phone call to the Chief Clerk may get you an actual copy.  If they don't have one on board now, it should have been sent to the National Archives.  If that's the case, the Chief Clerk should at least be able to give you a likely file number (we use a standard filing system, so it shouldn't be too difficult to construct it).  If the ship won't give you a copy for security or privacy reasons, or if it's been sent to the National Archives, then an Access to Information Request may help (good to have that file number).   Your current Chain of Command can help you greatly by asking on your behalf (CO to CO).  In short, it should be a simple matter of asking, but you may have to ask several people to get what you're looking for.


----------



## 7 of Spades (9 Aug 2011)

Thanks everyone,

After talking to the CF Ombudsman's office this morning and the fact that I will be requesting more then one document they advised going through the Director Access to Information and Privacy (DAIP)...

Cheers

7


----------



## Springroll (14 Dec 2011)

Depending on how long ago the incident was, there would have been a SIR (serious incident report) sent to either Trinity or Athena (depending on your coast). Can always contact the watchkeeper, or the senior watch officer at either and if it was within the last couple years, they can see if it was filed into the ships files that kept on the computer.


----------

